# Hefe



## gaudet (Aug 7, 2011)

Wonderful day for a brew, doing it lazy style.........  Not worried about chilling the wort since hefes are somewhat cloudy.  Collected 12 gallons of 1.032 pre boil gravity.  We'll see what it ends up as later on today............

Edit I posted my predicted SG initially as my final. Fixed it


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 7, 2011)

Hefe as in Hefeweizen?


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2011)

Today just brewed 10gal A/G Killian's Red Clone on my system


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Hefe as in Hefeweizen?





Yep he means hefeweizen beer


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes sir and its one of my favs. I always have some kind of wheat beer on tap here. Just so some of you know, Hefe means Yeast and weizen means Wheat so basically is a wheat beer with yeast still in there as its top fermented and is a cloudy beer as you dont clear this beer.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 7, 2011)

Hefeweizen it is.10 gallons all grain. Both fermenters weighed in @ 5.25 gallons having a 1.042 SG post boil. Awaiting pitching temps and will drop the yeasties to get their party on. 

Tepe I have a recipe AG for an Abita Amber clone that I really like. It's meant to be a lager, but does well fermenting as an ale too (for people like me that don't have a lagering chamber). Don't know if you have ever tasted an Abita Amber, but it's a pretty tasty brew.


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2011)

gaudet said:


> Hefeweizen it is.10 gallons all grain. Both fermenters weighed in @ 5.25 gallons having a 1.042 SG post boil. Awaiting pitching temps and will drop the yeasties to get their party on.
> 
> Tepe I have a recipe AG for an Abita Amber clone that I really like. It's meant to be a lager, but does well fermenting as an ale too (for people like me that don't have a lagering chamber). Don't know if you have ever tasted an Abita Amber, but it's a pretty tasty brew.



Not tasted it. Post the recipe. I also just make ales.


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2011)

Today I made 10gal of Killians Red Ale A/G


----------



## gaudet (Aug 7, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive.........
<t>
</t><table id="table1" border="0" width="77%">
<t><tr>
<td width="40%">
*Type*_*:*_ 
All Grain</td>
<td width="52%">*Date*_*:*_ 5/28/2011</td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">
*Batch Size:* 10.50 
gal</td>
<td width="52%">*Brewer:* Gaudet</td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">*Boil Size*_*:*_ 12.00 gal</td>
<td width="52%">*Asst Brewer:* </td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">*Boil Time:* 60 min </td>
<td width="52%">*Equipment:* Keggle </td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 35.0 </td>
<td width="52%">*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 75.00</td></tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2">*Taste Notes:* </td></tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2"></td></tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" ="#c0c0c0"="">
*Ingredients</font>*</td></tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2">

<t>
</t><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
<t><tr>
<th align="left" width="16%">Amount</th>
<th align="left" width="51%">Item</th>
<th align="left" width="15%">Type</th>
<th align="left" width="16%">% or IBU</th></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">16.00 lb</td>
<td align="left">Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)</td>
<td align="left">Grain</td>
<td align="left">86.49 %</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">1.00 lb</td>
<td align="left">Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)</td>
<td align="left">Grain</td>
<td align="left">5.41 %</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">1.00 lb</td>
<td align="left">Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)</td>
<td align="left">Grain</td>
<td align="left">5.41 %</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">0.25 lb</td>
<td align="left">Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM)</td>
<td align="left">Grain</td>
<td align="left">1.35 %</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">0.25 lb</td>
<td align="left">Victory Malt (25.0 SRM)</td>
<td align="left">Grain</td>
<td align="left">1.35 %</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">1.00 oz</td>
<td align="left">Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (60 min)</td>
<td align="left">Hops</td>
<td align="left">24.7 IBU</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">1.00 oz</td>
<td align="left">Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min)</td>
<td align="left">Hops</td>
<td align="left">4.8 IBU</td></tr>
<tr>
<td align="left">2.00 items</td>
<td align="left">Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)</td>
<td align="left">Misc</td>
<td align="left">
</td></tr></t></table></td></tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2"></td></tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2" ="#c0c0c0"="">
*Beer 
Profile*</font></td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">
*Est Original 
Gravity:* 1.048 SG</td>
<td width="52%">*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.046 SG</td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.012 SG</td>
<td width="52%">*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.010 SG</td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.58 % 
</td>
<td width="52%">_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 4.69 %</td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">_*Bitterness:*_ 29.6 IBU</td>
<td width="52%">*Calories*_*:*_ 202 cal/pint</td></tr>
<tr>
<td width="40%">_*Est Color:*_ 10.3 SRM</td>
<td width="52%">*Color:* 
<t>
</t><table>
<t><tr>
<td ="#bf803a"="">Color </font></td></tr></t></table></td></tr></t></table>


Edited to correct the boil equipment and volume, so Tepe isn't crazy asking why I have the wrong info


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, 


The recipe says Boil Size is 5.72gal can you explain this, Your pot is only 34qt and U R doing a 10 gal batch.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep cause I didn't change my equipment in beer smith.

I have a 15.5 gallon keggle as a boil pot. I try to sparge out 12-12.5 gallons cause I shoot for 5.25 - 5.50 gallons per fermenter. I find my boil takes out about 1.5 gallons. I try to keep a low rolling boil.



I have a 10 gallon rubbermaid mash tun and I batch sparge. So my first sparge is about 6.5 gallons. I find I get about 5.5 gallons out of it. Then add another 6.5 - 7.0 gallons to make the rest of my boil. I find I come out on the low end of efficiency, but it works for me.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 8, 2011)

Pitched the yeast this morning and its bubbling away.......... The waiting is the hardest part.....


----------



## paubin (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't had an Abita in a couple years now. Yup, tasty! I have an old friend from when I was living in Wyoming coming into town soon so I've got to get a batch of amber ale going. Hope yur hefe is going good. By the way, do you use a blow off tube at the start of fermentation or just keep several air locks handy. 

Pete


----------



## gaudet (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had good luck without Blowoff tubes. I ferment in ale pails. Seems to have just enough headspace for me so far, but I keep it in a bus tray just in case


----------



## paubin (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, I usually go straight to carboy. I usually use a blowoff to lower the level of fusel compounds. 

Pete


----------



## Randoneur (Aug 13, 2011)

Gaudet, sounds great, I really like a good Hefe so I think I'll try a 5 gallon batch. 
What is you fav home beer guys?


----------



## gaudet (Aug 13, 2011)

paubin said:


> Ah, I usually go straight to carboy. I usually use a blowoff to lower the level of fusel compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete



Upon completion of fermentation I always have a nice ring of krausen around the top of the bucket above the level of the beer... I have enjoyed each and every beer I have made so far, but notice no off tastes. I did use the carboy for secondary when I was still doing 5 gallon batches, but now that I have 10 gal capacity I just ferment them out for a week or two then straight to the kegs....

I have only had a few violent fermentations that actually pushed past the airlock.


----------



## paubin (Aug 13, 2011)

I started using a blow off after a batch of early American style ale. I noticed the fusels so I guess that I just got into the habit of getting rid of the krausen. Sooner or later I'll go to the big batches. I've been thinking of welding my own conical fermenter

Pete


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont transfer to glass either. Bucket to keg is my routine. I love Wits and my Apricot Pale Ale. The Apricot pale ale is actually a Partial mash but it comes out so good I have no intentions of going all grain on this one.


----------



## paubin (Aug 13, 2011)

Ive been extract and partial mashing for years. Maybe someday go full mash but for now I'm happy with the fast easy low clean up...lol

Pete


----------



## gaudet (Aug 13, 2011)

I did that too. Bout 5 months til I got a boil pot. Then about anotherr year I built my keggle. It pays off quickly the savings by going all grain. It now costs me about $30 a batch for 10 gallons of tasty beer.


----------



## Randoneur (Aug 13, 2011)

paubin said:


> Ive been extract and partial mashing for years. Maybe someday go full mash but for now I'm happy with the fast easy low clean up...lol
> 
> Pete




Same here. I'm just about ready to start doing the full mash though.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 13, 2011)

Randoneur,

DO you bottle or keg? I bottled my first 3-4 batches and then said to hell with that.... Bought a kegerator and a buddy of mine got his hands on some corny's. Mostly did extract and PM brewing. After talking with the guy who runs my LHBS I was convinced to go all grain. Still only 5 gallons at a time. But the cost savings compared to extract cost saved a lot of coin. 

Last year in April, I met Smurfe who was very generous and not only allowed me to brew with him, but also gave me a 10 gallon mash tun and HLT. Earlier this year I gathered the pieces and then built a keggle. I try to brew at least once a month if it isn't too hot here in South Louisiana. I force myself if I run out though.


----------



## paubin (Aug 14, 2011)

I bottle mostly because I give away a lot of beer. I'll be dammed if I'm giving away kegs...lol. Na, sooner or later I'll go kegs and full mash but not until I have a good spot for a bar and such. I'm sure I'll still bottle a lot though.

Pete


----------



## Randoneur (Aug 14, 2011)

I still bottle and probably will keep on doing so. I'll always need to be able to share some of each batch. I guess the thing to do would be to just bottle part of the batch and leave the rest in a keg once I have a kegerator.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2011)

Get yourself a counter pressure filler or just use the cobra tap and the # 2 bung and bottle from the tap, way faster!!!!


----------



## paubin (Aug 22, 2011)

WHAT!!! And miss all the fun of over and under filling not to mention the inevitable spills. What would I do with my spare time if not mopping. Damm Wade your just akin all the fun out of this!!! LOL

Pete


----------

